# Water sports



## dpc (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm not into water sports but I thought I'd post a few.


----------



## dpc (Apr 13, 2014)

Kite surfing off Clover Point, Victoria, BC, this past February.


----------



## dpc (Apr 13, 2014)

Kite surfing 3


----------



## dpc (Apr 13, 2014)

Kite surfing 4


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 13, 2014)

I like those just fine.

Jim


----------



## dpc (Apr 13, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> I like those just fine.
> 
> Jim




Thanks!


----------



## Jeffbridge (Apr 15, 2014)

Beautiful captures; excellent series!!


----------

